

Ask HN:  What's with all the Vim posts lately? - wmat

It's great; we get it.
======
relaunched
I hope Vim isn't becoming a false icon, a part of some sort of hipster /
brogrammer paradigm for what to look for in or symbols that a person is a
ninja/rockstar/neckbeard/ or whatever the hell else they are calling it today.

I realize startups are HOT again and this sort of thing is bound to happen. I
just hope that this too shall pass.

~~~
runawaybottle
I thought we already found the minimum standard when it comes to judging ones
editor of choice:

Textmate/Sublime/Notepad++(if on windows)

Being snarky past that is really uncalled for, no?

------
brandoncordell
I seems to me as it's "making a comeback". Although it never left, for years I
didn't hear much about it. Maybe the new generation of programmers are seeing
the old guys use it and are just blogging more about it.

I personally use Vim and love it, so I don't mind reading the posts or
watching the screencasts.

------
cbaleanu
I don't use it, don't want to use it, don't need to use it.

I use my hands to type. Greatest editor there is.

~~~
Killswitch
That doesn't make any sense... You just "type" and it "magically" works and
goes where it needs to?

~~~
cbaleanu
For one project is Sublime, for one is Aptana, for another it could be VS. Who
cares? In the end, as I see it at least, all it comes down to is you getting
the job done.

~~~
xorbyte
Finding a great tool and sticking to it means you're then free to focus on
work, not process. While I completely agree one shouldn't be enslaved to their
tools (and, thus, capable to work with nearly anything and everything) it
isn't true that any tool is a good tool. Mastering one means you're vastly
superior at the work you do when using said tool.

------
zem
most active discussion groups have "firework" issues where one post triggers a
burst of similar posts that flare up briefly and then sink back into the
background noise. vim happens to be the topic du jour.

